# w jaki sposób zamontować katalog jako CDROM/DVD ??

## Nomen

Interesuje mnie w jaki sposób najprościej zamontować katalog jako napęd CD/DVD 

polecenie mount -t iso9660 /katalog /mnt/katalog nic nie daje

Czy najpierw muszę wrzucić ten katalog do archiwum np. katalog.img ?? Jeśli tak to zrobić bez pakowania ?? (żeby było szybiej ??? coś z mv plus >> katalog.img

Nie wiem czy dobrze się wyraziłem, w skrócie chodzi mi o możliwość zamontowania wirtualnego cdromu tak jak w windzie np. poprzez Daemon Tools.

----------

## sebas86

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy dobrze się wyraziłem, w skrócie chodzi mi o możliwość zamontowania wirtualnego cdromu tak jak w windzie np. poprzez Daemon Tools.

 

Zamontować się od tak nie da z niczego. Nie wiem jaka funkcjonalność jest Ci potrzebna, ale na mój gust wystarczy skorzystać ze sterownika loop. Potrzebujesz modułu loop w jądrze i narzędzia losetup (część sys-apps/util-linux). Swoje dane możesz zapisać do obrazu iso dowolnym programem do wypalania, a potem tylko:

```
# losetup /dev/loop0 /home/user/mój_plik.iso

# mount -t iso9660 /dev/loop0 /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## sherszen

Jeszcze co do *.img, to chyab nalezy nałozyć format iso. Proponuje zobaczyć polecenie mkisofs.

dd if=/dev/zero of=disk-image count=(wielkość * 512 bajtów)

Co stworzy plik pusty, na który będzie można nałożyć system plików iso. Tak przygotoweany plik można montować na jednym z urządzeń pętli i używać jako płyte cd.

----------

## manwe_

Ale co Ty chcesz osiągnąć? Mieć ten sam folder w dwóch miejscach? mount -o bind /1 /2 ; Podmontować obraz iso? mount -o loop /plik.iso /folder ; Co to znaczy 'zamontować jako cdrom'? Podmontowana płyta jest zwykłym folderem [tylko readonly].

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Ale co Ty chcesz osiągnąć? Mieć ten sam folder w dwóch miejscach? mount -o bind /1 /2 ; Podmontować obraz iso? mount -o loop /plik.iso /folder ; Co to znaczy 'zamontować jako cdrom'? Podmontowana płyta jest zwykłym folderem [tylko readonly].

 Dobrze gada. Z tego co napisałeś to wystarczy Ci mount z opcją bind.

----------

## Nomen

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Co to znaczy 'zamontować jako cdrom'? Podmontowana płyta jest zwykłym folderem [tylko readonly].

 

Mam zripowane 3 częścki Star Wars, kupione w UK i chcę do nich dołożyć napisy polskie i przed wypaleniem z powrotem chciałbym sprawdzić czy wszystko działa. Oto czego potrzebuję.

----------

## timor

 *Nomen wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*   Co to znaczy 'zamontować jako cdrom'? Podmontowana płyta jest zwykłym folderem [tylko readonly]. 
> 
> Mam zripowane 3 częścki Star Wars, kupione w UK i chcę do nich dołożyć napisy polskie i przed wypaleniem z powrotem chciałbym sprawdzić czy wszystko działa. Oto czego potrzebuję.

 To najlepiej zrób obrazy iso i wtedy sprawdź czy to działa. Obraz można bez problemów w k3b zrobić. Wystarczy zaznaczyć opcję "Tylko stwórz obraz", a potem montujesz jako loop.

----------

